# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Kanceri ne zorren e trashe!

## bregu26

Pershendetje per antaret e forumit!

Me vjen mire qe e gjeta kendin e medicines!

Do kisha nje pyetje, nese dikush di se a ka ne Shqiperi ose ne Kosove, pacient qe bartin stoma.
Sa eshte prezente kjo semundje ne vendet tona?
Dhe se ku mund te marr informacione me shume ne gjuhen shqipe?

Me respekt,
Bregu

----------


## angeldust

Sa per informacion shqip ne internet s'besoj se ka. Kurse per libra dikush qe jeton ne Shqiperi ose Kosove mund te kete infon e nevojshem...

Per kancer ne zorren e trashe... njoh dike qe erdhi ne Amerike, mori vesh qe kishte shqetesime me zorren e trashe dhe u operua, duke hequr nje pjese te zorres.

Ne nje research qe bera njehere per semundjen e Chrons-it ose ulcerative colitis... mora vesh qe eshte me e perhapur ne njerezit me prejardhje nga Europa Veriore... dhe disa lloje cifutesh. Gjithashtu Chrons disease e lexova diku se zhvillohet dhe ne ata njerez qe nderrojne vendbanim... per shembull kineze/shqiptare etj. qe vijne e jetojne ne Amerike.

Por rrotull vendeve ballkanike ku perfshihen Shqiperia dhe Kosova s'pashe te kishte prevalence te larte te Chrons-it... dhe me c'kam pare ne google etj., njerezit e bardhe europiano-veriore i kane me teper keto semundjet e zorres se trashe...

E sheh Greqine ketu poshte? (e marr per krahasim meqe kane diete te ngjashme me tonen, kuzhine turke e gjera te tilla) Edhe pse konsumojne jo pak yndyrrna, nuk kane mortalitet te larte nga kanceri i zorres se trashe.

Shpresoj te te jem pergjigjur sadopak...

----------


## angeldust

Ketu ne Yahoo Health ke info mjaft konciz per colorectal cancer... Nganjehere e perdor per referime dhe vete.

http://health.yahoo.com/health/centers/colon_cancer/211

Per stomat, s'di c'te te them   :sarkastik:  ... s'kam degjuar per to ne Shqiperi... por edhe s'jetoj atje.

----------


## orivlora

lol ne qofte se do hapesh faqen ne internet   SEMUNDJET DHE SHENDETI DO te gj esh shume gjera per shendetrin e njeriut dhe per shume llojshmeri semundjesh   une nga qe studjoj per mjekesi mund te them vetem nje dicka qe me e shumta e rasteve mundet te krijo anomalira ne zoren e trash  po te hash gjthmon ushqime te thata  dhe ne fillim mundet te filloj se nje kist i vogel dhe me dhimbje por duhet qe ne emrion te shkosh tek mjeku kur ndjen shqetesime ne zorren e trash dhe djegje te zorres sepse ne fazen fillestra te ketij lloj semundjeje shkkaterohet cdo gje dhe nuk e lejon te mari xhvillim me tutje    :xhemla:  byeeee

----------


## angeldust

Orivlora.... ku eshte kjo faqe ne internet qe thua? 

Ke ndonje link? Flm.

Duhet te marresh sasi te konsiderueshme fibre, dhe sasi jo te larte yndyrrnash... Kurse po te ushqehesh me patatina(chips) gjithe diten e dites te fillojne shqetesimet e zorres se trashe... si nje shoqja ime qe jeton vetem ne konvikt ne Tirane.  :i ngrysur:

----------


## bregu26

Tung juve!
Angeldust, problemi i kancerit ne zorren e trashe apo shfaqja e tij tek ne eshte shume me i madh se ajo statistika qe ke paraqitur ti.
Nuk eshte nje semundje qe ka te bej me nacionalitet apo prejardhje, por eshte nje semundje qe kaplon c´do njer.
Sipas nje statistike nga "kompasi i kancerit" ( karahaso: www.krebs-kompass.de/Krebsnews/article/ Darmkrebs/1077151047.html ), vetem ne Gjermani, vetem nga kjo semundje vdesin me se 30.000 persona.
Nuk kam informacione se sa eshte e hapur kjo semundje ne USA por ma merr mendja se eshte shume, meqense amerikanet jane mbreter te ushqimeve te thata ose me yndyre (fastfood). Ndersa per ne shqiptaret, (sidomos per kosovaret) me mire mos pyet aman. Kush ne bote nuk besoj se han me keq se ne ne Kosove.
Pse?
Buka qe hame ne eshte gjith e trashe.
Ne edhe supen ose pastat i hajme me buke.
Specialiteti me i mire eshte gjeje , pitja, flija, perpeqe te ndryshme, qe jave vetem brume dhe yndyre.
Me siguri problemi i kancerit ne zorren e trashe eshte prezent edhe ne masa te medha, po mjeket ( po flas nga pervoja) jan zero tek ne per kesi punesh.

Vellau im, para 5-6 viteve lendonte nga gjakderdhja ne jashtqitje.
Nga nje here aq shume, saqe i duhej te merrte gjake deri ne 400 ml.
Diagnoza qe kishin bere mjeket ne kosove ishte: " i thata ne bark".
Me se dy vjet te tera ka vuajtur, duke kaluar prej nje mjeku ne nje tjeter.
Me mund ja arritem ta sillnim ne Gjermani, ku mjeku per 5 sekunda konstaktoi diagnozen. Kjo diagnoze u vertetua pastaj permes "endoskopise" dhe computertomografise.l
Pas disa operacioneve te medha, (deri 7 ore ), dhe nje terapije kombinuese te radiorrezeve dhe terapise kimike ( e tera zgjati 1 vit) vellau u sherua.
Nuk pat nevoj te barte stoma, se zorra vetem u shkurtua.
Tash pas 4 viteve, erdhi perseri ketu per kontrolle dhe fatkeqsisht kanceri perseri eshte zhvilluar ne te njejtin vend.
Meqense ai eshte i operuar, dhe ka nje doze te madhe rrezatimesh nuk egzilston me mundesija, qe zorra e trashe te mbahet perseri ashtu si ishte, po duhet te behet nje operacion, ku vellaut do ti ngjitet nje stoma.

Si zhvillohet kanceri ne zorre dymbdhjetegishterore?

Sipas gjitha sqarimeve qe kam marrur nga mjeket.

Ne zorren e trashe, kohe pas kohe te c´do njeri per arsye te ndryshme zhvillohen polite te ndryshme, pelcitje te zorres se trashe, kallje apo aje te hemoroideve.
Nese keto polite me kohe, pershkak te ushqimit te keq, ose me mire te them per shkak te nevojes shume te trashe, marin kallje, mund te jene shkaktare, qe aty te zhvillohet kanceri. Nese kanceri eshte femrore, atehere ai perhap metastazat e saja dhe zhvillohet me tutje duke infektuar prostatatat e dikur edhe vitalet tjera trupore.

Tek ne kanceri eshte shume i perhapur, por githe ne nje stadium shume te madh, dhe me se ne shumicen e rasteve verehet shume vone, dhe nuk i dihet prejardhja.

Verejtje:
C´do i treti lendon nga hemoroidet.
Nje parakujdesje tek mjeku largon mundesine e zhvillimit te shume semundje te ndryshme, si pasoj hemoroidesh apo politesh. 
Mos te tabu- lizohet zorra e trashe, se eshte njera nder pjeset me te ndieshme ne trup. 

Shembull:
Vellau i im nuk do te behej i gjymte tere jeten, sikur mjeket mjeket te kishin bere nje endoskopie para 5 viteve.
Ju pershendes!

Bregu

----------


## orivlora

:xhemla:  i nderuar angeldust nuk ka rendesi per asnje link vetem mundet te shruash SEMUNDJET DHE SHENDETI DHE DO TE HAPET NJE FAQE ME SHUMELLOJSHMERI SEMUNDJESH QE NGA INFRAKTET NE ZEMER DHE SHUMELLOJSHMERI TE CANSERITATY TEK KJO FAQE KE DHE SHUME KESHILA PER KANCERIN QE FOR,OHET NE GOJE DHE TEK DHEMBET NE VECANTI

----------


## angeldust

Orivlora... po ku te shkruaj "Semundjet dhe shendeti" mer? *KU?*

Bregu26, perseri pershendetje. Me vjen vertet keq per vellain tend.

Une nuk po them se kanceri ne zorren e trashe eshte dicka gjenetike (s'mund te perjashtojme komplet mundesine por deri tani s'di te jete vertetuar komplet dicka e tille).

Por mbi te gjitha eshte dicka qe varet nga kultura dhe tradita kulinare e popujve te ndryshem. Fatmiresisht disa popuj kane tradita kulinare me te shendetshme dhe disa te tjere jo. Sidoqofte  une nuk  e di, sepse edhe studimet ne gjera te tilla ne Shqiperi mungojne, por kam pershtypjen se gatimet tradicionale shqiptare jane shume me te shendetshme nga c'kam degjuar per popuj te tjere.... jo nese ushqehesh vetem nga karroca me byrecka ne cepi i rruges kuptohet. Nese ha ushqim shtepie e kam fjalen, te gatuar nga mamate shqiptare,  :ngerdheshje:  atehere ky eshte nje ushqim shume i shendetshem.

Per shembull, tavat e ndryshme me zarzavate dhe mish te pjekur i kane te gjitha nutrientet duke filluar nga proteina e mishit, deri tek vitaminat dhe mineralet e zarzazateve te ndryshme. From A to Zinc kur i thone  :perqeshje: ... si ajo reklama e multivitaminave _Centrum_. Gjithashtu keto zarzavate plotesojne nevojat e fibres natyrore ne organizem.

Meqe jemi tek fibra, e mbani mend ate buken e zeze, me miell te parafinuar fare, qe shisnin ne kohen e komunizmit? Asaj nuk ja kishin hequr akoma fibrat dhe vitaminen B, dhe ishte 100 here me e shendetshme se kjo qe mundohen te quajne "buke lepurushi" or whatever, qe prodhojne tani.

Po keshtu edhe mbushja e byrekut qe ti permend nuk eshte e keqe... here mish, here presh, here kungull, here domate e qepe, gjize, kos, veze.... etj etj etj.

Sigurisht, dieta personale, tashme qe kufijte kulturore midis popujve po zbehen, eshte nje zgjedhje individuale e cilitdo... dhe kjo ben ndryshimin perfundimtar nese do kesh zorre te shendetshme apo jo. Por doja te them se kuzhina tradicionale shqiptare nuk eshte dhe aq e keqe.

Pershendetje  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PrideNPrejudice

Dhe une me PCP (aka=angeldust) jam  :ngerdheshje:  Me sa kam degju nga nje person ne familje qe studjon ne kte fushe, Gjenetika eshte gjeja kryesore qe do mendoja ne fillim. Shume here, njerezit i kane polipet qe te vegjel dhe me vone shnderrohen ne kancer te zorres se trashe.Gjithashtu PCP e ka mire kur thote qe buka ne shqiperi ka shume fiber. Dhe mungesa e fibres eshte shkak per gjakderdhje ne zorre, jo perdorimi i saj.
Problemi ne shqiperi eshte se ne s'kemi mjete diagnostikimi. Po ashtu, s'kemi dhe regjim ushqimi. Por ushqimet e fresketa qe i kemi ne, s'i ka asnje popull ne bote.
Mund ta kemi dhe si predisposim si popull.
Crohn's s'te con ne kancer te zorres; Koliti po por dhe kjo me perqindje te vogel.

----------


## angeldust

Phencyclidine he?  :ngerdheshje:  Ironikja eshte se kur zgjodha kete nick, kujtoja se e kisha shpikje timen origjinale.... pastaj mora vesh qe e kishin shpikur dhe te tjere para meje  :ngerdheshje: 

Edhe une kam lexuar pak per lidhjen midis kolitit dhe Chronsit me kancerin e zorres se trashe... se kisha nje prezantim mbi Chronsin vetem pak kohe me pare... Vetem se atje ku e gjeta une thoshte se koliti ka lidhje me kancerin deri ne nje fare perqindjeje, edhe Chronsi ka, por me nje perqindje shume me te vogel se koliti... Ndoshta kjo mund te jete shkas qe shume njerez mos e marrin fare parasysh, dhe me te drejte biles.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Nebula

> i nderuar angeldust nuk ka rendesi per asnje link vetem mundet te shruash SEMUNDJET DHE SHENDETI DHE DO TE HAPET NJE FAQE ME SHUMELLOJSHMERI SEMUNDJESH QE NGA INFRAKTET NE ZEMER DHE SHUMELLOJSHMERI TE CANSERITATY TEK KJO FAQE KE DHE SHUME KESHILA PER KANCERIN QE FOR,OHET NE GOJE DHE TEK DHEMBET NE VECANTI



Pershendetje Ori , jam e interesuar rreth ketij Webi per te cilin ju flisni meqe paska shume informacione ne shqip, ju lutem nese ka adrese te sakte na e shkruaj  

Duke te falenderuar ne advance

----------

